# reverse Grind



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

Just seeing if anybody else has had this. My 04 6MT sometimes when i put it in reverse will not go into gear and i'll tryto go and will make an almost grinding noise. to remedy i knock the stick foward to reverse and it clunks into reverse. anybody else had this happen to them or think they might now what might be going on. 
thanks.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't force it into gear. Put the stick back into neutral. Push the clutch in, then try again. If you still get resistance, put the stick into first, let the clutch just a bit, enough to barely move the car, then put it into reverse again. That should solve the problem.


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

i'm just worried there might be a problem. i still have warranty and want to know if something might be getting damaged or if it just the gearbox sticking. just playing it safe and seeing if anybody has had it happen.
thanks for the info


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

with some old and new cars, some times after wear and tear you have to put you clutch in and cycle throught the gears then it will pop in gear. some times just when the oil is cold it is harder to get into gear.


----------

